# Comment ouvrir un port?



## seitan (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tou-te-s,

je suis en train d'installer un logiciel (version administrateur) sur un G4 tournant sous OSX 10.4.4 et lors du paramétrage du logiciel, il me demande de choisir un port entre 1024 et 65535 avec lequel communiqueront les machines clientes pour récupérer leur licences.
Après quelques recherches, je lance un portscan pour chercher les ports ouverts, et il y en a seulement un qui sert déja à un autre logiciel.

Ma question: comment ouvir un port sous Mac (j'ai déja regardé du coté du firewall, mais je ne trouve rien..) et est ce que le choix du port a son importance (port à éviter, recommandés...) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos judicieux conseils!


----------



## kathy h (13 Janvier 2006)

Il faut ouvrir le port via le pare feu de tiger et si tu as un routeur il faut aussi penser à ouvrir le port via ton routeur.

si tu es sous tiger tu vas donc dans préférences système, puis dans partage puis dans " coupe feu " et tu clic sur Nouveau et là tu mentionnes le numéro de port que tu as choisi d'ouvrir en lui donnat le nom que tu veux et en choisissant si c'est TCP ou UDP ou les deux , ensuite il te suffit de cocher la case du nouveau service que tu as créé.

Si tu prends le port 65530  ça ne devrait pas poser de problème.

Pour le routeur il te suffit d'y accèder via ton navigateur et tu vas dans " NAT" ( la méthode varie en fonction de la marque de ton routeur )


----------

